# Knockhill SLS



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

A few from the SLS event and track day etc that was held today at Knockhill.

Some serious power on show here, including Charlie Shaws 980 BHP Focus and Andy Forests 1000BHP+ Impreza :doublesho

















Random Wedding car turned up to take part in the track day!!! somehow saved this is!?!!?










A couple of drift lads turned up for a little show, this was probably the best of the bunch, Lexus V8 powered Corola :thumb:





Kevin Carmichael turned up and did some silly stuff on Triumph motorbikes, including dragging his mates skip on the track




Got loads more but felt these were the better ones.

John


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Some nice pics there :thumb: is the wedding limo a stretched Sierra Sapphire ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good stuff. 

I've never quite understood why most people seem to buy 4wd saloons and hatches when the aim is fastest lap based on power to weight ratio. 

I'm reading the Focus is churning out the best part of 1000bhp now.

The lap times are slower than 300bhp touring cars, with the exception of Andy Forest. 

Is there rules to what cars you can use? 

Surely a proper track car would be the best idea rather than throwing silly money at an Evo, Subaru or GTR?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

There are some guidelines on what can and can't be done, the biggest change is that they must use treaded tyres, so typically Toyo's.
There are some cars which work on the power/weight principle more on the weight side of things, theres a Cateram R400 and an Ex Seat Leon Cupra touring car in the mix too.
You can use pretty much any car, there was a new M5 out there today!!!, there's a 208GTi which is showroom stock other than tyres I believe.
Once you get to a certain class you need to have a cage etc dunno if the whole Evo/Impreza thing is down to the fact the system is loosely based on Time Attack which is predominately domineered by Evo's & Imprezas.

John


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Is there a link to the lap times for the SLS event? I'm suprised, because I've seen some Time Attack events in the wet where they were posting 0.54's and I'm sure the Touring cars don't go _much_ quicker than that in the dry? Charlie Shaw/Andy Gallacher know knockhill like the back of their hands, they're at every event going on up there I think!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

chefy said:


> Some nice pics there :thumb: is the wedding limo a stretched Sierra Sapphire ?


MK3 Granada, love it what a mad idea to race one :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Is there a link to the lap times for the SLS event? I'm suprised, because I've seen some Time Attack events in the wet where they were posting 0.54's and I'm sure the Touring cars don't go _much_ quicker than that in the dry? Charlie Shaw/Andy Gallacher know knockhill like the back of their hands, they're at every event going on up there I think!


I'll have to have a look later but I seen the times posted last night.

Touring car record is 52.4s,


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Also this event was being run in the reverse direction so not a true direct relation to the times from the touring cars.

John


----------

